# USPS Every Door Direct Mail



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Anyone on here try this for snow or landscaping services. 

I just got started for my septic business. Im sending out 3,314 Postcards. It will cost $480.53 to ship them. For 5,000 oversize postcards from vista print is $549.00. It cost me $258.00 to have the postcard design. So i will have about $1,300 in it all together. But i will have 1,700 postcards left over i can ship later. Plus the design will be a one time fee. 

I will let you know how it works out.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

From breifly looking at the every door direct program I was under the impression that you had to design online or let USPS design and printing was done by USPS .


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Done this year for landscape season. Had 5k postcard designed and printed plus postage and had them do the work and drop off at the post office. Cost me 1500.00 picked up few jobs from it. I will do it again.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

RLM;1478021 said:


> From breifly looking at the every door direct program I was under the impression that you had to design online or let USPS design and printing was done by USPS .


You can do everything your self. and just drop them off at the post office and pay .145 cents per postcard. I signed up at USPS.com and they sent me a packet in the mail of everything you need to know about the program.



grandview;1478031 said:


> Done this year for landscape season. Had 5k postcard designed and printed plus postage and had them do the work and drop off at the post office. Cost me 1500.00 picked up few jobs from it. I will do it again.


Thats good to hear.

My printer wanted 1,800.00 to handle everything. for 2,000 postcards. I thought that was a little high. So thats why im doing everything myself.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

When you say handle everything yourself what does that entail ? Obviously you designed the postcards/mailer and printed it (or had it done). What else is there to be done ?


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

RLM;1478098 said:


> When you say handle everything yourself what does that entail ? Obviously you designed the postcards/mailer and printed it (or had it done). What else is there to be done ?


Well i started with getting a postcard design at www.mycroburst.com. It cost me 258 dollars. Here the link to my postcard files.

http://www.mycroburst.com/contests/postcard-for-septic-company

You Pick one winner of the designs and then Mycroburst will email you the postcard files. Then im going to vistaprint with the postcard file and having 5,000 of them printed.

Then you have to go to USPS.com and type in the zip code of where you want the postcards to go. You go to the map and pick carrier routes. Fill out the form with the carrier routes on it and bundle the post cards together your self and drop them off at the post office.

The way the bundles work is. Say you pick 5 carrier routes. One route has 436 people the 2nd route has 350. etc etc.
You have to bundle them up yourself. So bundle 436 postcards and print out a lable with carrier route #1 and do the same for the other routes.

I hope this helps.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Thank you that was exactly the info I was looking for.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I had an old postcard I sent out and had my printer add a few things to it. So he re-designed it for me. I had them do the break down for the post cards ,they need to be bundled in 50's and yo have to have then bundled into how many are in a mail route ,then delivered to to the post office. I didn't have the time to do that so I just paid him a little extra to do the work.


----------



## greg8872 (Jan 17, 2007)

One place you might want to check with as well is a local UPS Store, the one I use for my mailbox said they (UPS Stores) just partnered with USPS for this service. Just need to take them the design, and list of the area, they do the printing and sending off to USPS to deliver.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

grandview;1478130 said:


> I had an old postcard I sent out and had my printer add a few things to it. So he re-designed it for me. .


Where could we see your postcard ? I'm curious as to what you're sending out....

TIA


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Can't get to download,to big.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

I plan on doing it in the spring. I have 3k flyers left over from this past spring and the year before. My flyers only have spring offers on them and I want to get rid of them before I go and make more.


----------



## tonylillo (Sep 23, 2011)

I used PrintLabelMail.com and sent out 3500 post cards in my zip code, the cost was $1300 for art work and mailing. Picked up 28 landscaping contracts and turned 15 so far into snow plow contracts, that was from one mailing. I am going o do another snow plow only mailing in the next week to see what turns up. They are really good to work with.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Uprinting.com Has a EDDM section. There are some weird requirements for size and labeling. Uprinting has that all done. Also the cost is cheap for printing.

Also goto your local post office and ask if you can bundle in 100's or something different to help save some time from bundling 50's.


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

I have done EEDM for two years now. Last year I did about 2000 and only got five calls, but it was a light winter. This year ill be sending double that and hoping for the best. I think its a great way to blanket an area and relatively cheap. I had my local print shop design, print and she even bundled them for me. We'll see how this year goes. Planning on 10-20,000 to send next year.


----------



## kyles landscapi (Oct 23, 2012)

im thinkin about tryin the usps well see how it goes in spring! hoping for 30 new properties!


----------

